# We are getting some older students!  Yippee!



## Lynne (Jul 30, 2008)

I have wished that more people in their 40's, 50's, 60's, and 70's would do Tang Soo Do.  

Recently, we had a grandfather of one of my teenage classmates sign up.  He's probably around 70.  He's quite graceful and jogs the inner circle (shorter distance) when we do laps.  He is determined to do this.

The parents of a 32 year old lady signed up.  They are probably mid to upper 50's.  The dad took a trial class last night.  I told him "good push" after class and he said, "Where do I sign up?"     Last night wasn't what I would call a rough class, but it was hot (one person was suffering from dehydration) and we did do several sets of pushups and crunches.  We did forms, kicking drills and sparring/one-on-one kicking.  So, it wasn't in any fashion an "easy" class, especially for someone trying out or a white belt. 

We do have several students in their 50's (at least one is cho dan and several are Il Gups) and I think one fellow is close to 60 and is an Il Gup (he does the sword class, too).

I won't be the oldest ol' fart in most classes.  Ha!  Seriously, for health reasons and antiaging effects, martial arts is great.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 30, 2008)

Lynne,

Should be fun.  We have a variety of ages at my dojo which helps with perspective.

It is nice to speak with folks around my age that understand that as one ages...it just isn't as easy....and they are there to provide support.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 30, 2008)

jkembry said:


> Lynne,
> 
> Should be fun. We have a variety of ages at my dojo which helps with perspective.
> 
> It is nice to speak with folks around my age that understand that as one ages...it just isn't as easy....and they are there to provide support.


 You're right, it is very supportive to have others close to our age.  Our school generally has a team spirit overall.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

It helps having people at the same age limits to help you go along. This is great news.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice to see some of the older folks getting involved.
Some times that makes the younger ones work all the harder


----------



## Lynne (Jul 30, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> Nice to see some of the older folks getting involved.
> Some times that makes the younger ones work all the harder


 That is so true.  I can see the look of surprise on some of the teen's faces.  They often lack our endurance and can barely go kicking rounds. I've had them stop and lean over trying to catch their breath.  It isn't long before they are pushing _very_ hard.  Of course, they are often more flexible.

I think we set an example, too.  If we are working hard and taking it seriously, the teens have a tendency to follow suit.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 30, 2008)

i've actually noticed a large age gap within the federation in general.  At the events that I have been at, it seems that we are severly lacking for students in the 20-40 age range.  It seems that most are either younger or older.  I wonder if this split exists in other organizations as well?


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 30, 2008)

jkembry said:


> Lynne,
> 
> Should be fun. We have a variety of ages at my dojo which helps with perspective.
> 
> It is nice to speak with folks around my age that understand that as one ages...it just isn't as easy....and they are there to provide support.


 
Same here, and there are a fair amount of kids too, which makes training interesting and fun.  My instructor is hoping to be able to have 2 different class times for the two age groups, once enough adults join.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 31, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> i've actually noticed a large age gap within the federation in general. At the events that I have been at, it seems that we are severly lacking for students in the 20-40 age range. It seems that most are either younger or older. I wonder if this split exists in other organizations as well?


 I would say we have more students in their 30's than 20's which seems odd.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 31, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> i've actually noticed a large age gap within the federation in general. At the events that I have been at, it seems that we are severly lacking for students in the 20-40 age range. It seems that most are either younger or older. I wonder if this split exists in other organizations as well?


 
Yes bit with us it is the age range of 25-40, we just do not get them like we use to. Dam people what is wrong with them.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 31, 2008)

Lynne said:


> I have wished that more people in their 40's, 50's, 60's, and 70's would do Tang Soo Do.
> 
> Recently, we had a grandfather of one of my teenage classmates sign up. He's probably around 70. He's quite graceful and jogs the inner circle (shorter distance) when we do laps. He is determined to do this.
> 
> ...


 
Awesome! They are good role models for others that want to join but use the excuse they are too old. I have trained an 82 year old and I tell the "older" students that when they tell me they are too old.


----------

